# Do I have any other options?



## Strawberries (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
I am Irish and on a one-year work & travel visa in Canada which expires in December.
However I am desperate to stay, I love Canada, the economy in Ireland is terrible at the moment and so many people are out of work, plus I have met a wonderful man here.

The stats are:
1. I have been to see an immigration lawyer who feels my job (working for a insurance company) is not enough for me to be allowed to stay.

2. I could apply for a Master's, which is how one of my friends has stayed here, but I miss the grade requirement by 5% and such feel it is unlikely the college will sponsor and fund me.

3. Marriage is out of the question- and even if it wasn't, my boyfriend is German, and not a Canadian citizen- he is a student.

4. I have no relatives here that could sponsor me in any way.

5. I have read that a "performing artist" does not require a visa to work here. This got my attention as I have been considering becoming a portrait artist. I have done this work voluntarily for friends and family in the past and they loved my drawings so was thinking about doing it professionally.
Also, a friend of mine sent in photos of me to a model agency a couple of weeks ago and they rang me today (missed the call because I was in work!). I am hoping they might have some interest in me (don't think I am anything special so I'm not getting my hopes up there, and is modelling a "performing art"?...).

Basically I am wondering are there any other options I can try?

Thanks guys


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, I believe the “Performing Artist” clause is designed to cover opera singers, professional orchestral members and other professional performers that are considered of “significant cultural benefit”. However, as I am NOT an immigrations expert this would be something to run past your lawyer.

Re modeling: I’ve worked with models from both the US and Canada (in Canada we usually we work with girls represented by the Elmer Olsen Agency headquartered in Toronto). All the girls we’ve worked with have work visas – I can’t remember which visa it was, but I do remember it was NOT a performing visa! 

Anyhoo, if you want something bad enough you have it in you to make it happen!
Go and make it happen!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry not an expert in immigrations here either but how long before you can come back in on maybe a tourist or another visa of the sort you are on currently?Or is that out of the question?

Are all schools requiring the same grade?or you have looked at the school that would at a mimimum require the grades you have (since your intention is to stay vs. leave as compared to getting the highest quality education, i m thinking out loud so pls dont take it personally).

Maybe there are schools that admit you based on the GRE/GMAT?Or is that the score you dont meet for the school?

Sorry not of much help...ill keep at it.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

I am not an expert on this topic but I guess if you apply for student visa may be you stand a better chance.


----------

